# Devils Lake with Pete "Mr Tiller" Harsh



## Keystone (Jul 19, 2013)

Awhile back I posted that I had booked a trip to ND to fish Devils Lake through Mitchells Guide Service. ( https://fishdevilslake.net/ ). Mitchells works directly with Woodland Resort ( https://www.woodlandresort.com/ ) to make the trip real easy. They have 2 day and 3 day packages and can put together longer ones if you want. For this trip we went with the 3 nights/2days fishing package and requested Pete Harsh as our guide. Luck was on my side as he had both dates open.

Since the guided packages provide EVERYTHING (Lodging, lunch, supper, boat, bait, fuel, tackle) all we had to do is bring our rain gear, camera and an ice chest to take the fish home in. So my fishing partner and I loaded up our Harley's and had a nice 1100 mile round trip on the bikes. Ride there on July 14th was on the cool side and we had a bit over 100 miles in the rain. But skies cleared around Fargo and by the time we got to Grand Forks it was sunny and warmer.

Accommodations at Woodland Resort was a bit cramped, but comfortable and clean. But we did not spend much time in the room. Awesome fish cleaning house, decent little restaurant and bar. Full service bait shop and prices were competitive with other shops in the area.

So, to the fishing. Monday July 15th. Weather was a bit on the rough side. We headed out from the resort at 8am and fished and area known as Pelican Lake. Allot of roadbeds, farm equipment, buildings ect are under water in this area. Pete Harsh knows the area like the back of his hand navigating through tight areas with ease. His 2013 V2090 Warrior took on the big waves with ease. Boat had plenty of room for three to fish with ease. Started the morning off pulling spinner rigs and less than a minute I had a 15" 'Eye landed. By mid day we had half a limit of Walleye and Northerns in the livewells. Even had two real nice Jumbo Perch! Pete worked his butt of that day and we caught and released allot of fish. It was 6pm before we took the boat off of the water! He gave us more than an honest day of fishing for sure! When we got back to the resort we found out just how hard the bite was that day. Saw people cleaning tiny (10-14") Walleye (sad). Even some of those in Guided boats talked about how hard they worked to get a limit of 15-17" fish. 







Day 1 catch. 10 Walleye, 5 Northern Pike, 2 Jumbo Perch






Tuesday July 15th. Left the resort at 6:45 am for the same area. Flag was dead still when we left, how ever that was to change fast, and often. Wind direction mad a complete circle on the compass that morning. From High winds to light breezes. Despite that Pete had us on the fish and boy did we catch allot of Walleye! We had several over 22" that morning and ended up with a nice limit by mid day. Pete kept a few too that day. Not much for keeper Northern Pike that day though. Lots of small ones though. We fished until 5pm that day and once again Pete gave us more than a good day of fishing.

Very rough conditions but we were catching fish! (wheat field being burned off).






Day 2 catch. Limit of Walleye, 1 Northern Pike and two eaters for Mr Tiller.






So, will I do this trip again? With out any doubt I will. I have fished in Canada, and had a great time. Devils lake is closer, limits and possession are far better than Canada, and the price is far better. 3 day license for non resident was $17.50. We could posses 10 Walleye, 10 Northern and 60 Jumbo Perch ! There was also White bass in the system.


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks like you had an awesome time. Love the fact that they provide everything for you except what you stated.

What was really cool is you did this on your bikes. :beer:

Add this trip to my bucket list for sure.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 19, 2013)

AMTRAK has a stop in Devils Lake. Woodland Resort will pick you up at the depot. One of the guides sets up what is known as "The Perch Express" in the winter for Perch under the ice. Loads of folks from Chicago use it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2013)

:LOL2: 

Where is the nearest major airport?


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 19, 2013)

Keystone how did the pike taste? I was out there a few years ago and when you fillet up the pike the meat was a orange color and had a horrible taste I was told by my parents that love eating pike. I was told it's from the fresh water shrimp but walleyes and perch had their regular color and taste.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322926#p322926 said:


> Jim » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]:LOL2:
> 
> Where is the nearest major airport?




Grand Forks, ND is @ 90 miles.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322928#p322928 said:


> lowe1648 » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Keystone how did the pike taste? I was out there a few years ago and when you fillet up the pike the meat was a orange color and had a horrible taste I was told by my parents that love eating pike. I was told it's from the fresh water shrimp but walleyes and perch had their regular color and taste.




Will have to let you know at a later date. But I have had Pike of the same color and it was fine. I poach mine, then dip them in a butter/garlic/white wine sauce.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow.
A 225hp tiller, never knew they had such a thing. In any case, congrats on a good trip and good report. Did you just pack those fish frozen and get them home ok on the bikes? Use a trailer? I have had fish stay frozen for me for 2 days just in a decent cooler.

Tim


----------



## Keystone (Jul 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322932#p322932 said:


> earl60446 » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]Wow.
> A 225hp tiller, never knew they had such a thing. In any case, congrats on a good trip and good report. Did you just pack those fish frozen and get them home ok on the bikes? Use a trailer? I have had fish stay frozen for me for 2 days just in a decent cooler.
> 
> Tim




Had a cooler in a trailer. We could have used smaller one(s) on the rear seat though. I do that all the time with a Gott 24pak. Perfect size for the touring bikes rear seat.


----------



## Fishanhunt2 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! I just found this surfing through the internet. Thanks for the kind words! I sincerely appreciated the opportunity to fish with both of you, Ken D. and Pete M. AND the fact that you voluntarily chose to release some of the bigger walleyes. Two great conservation minded anglers. Saw you had a good and productive time fishing with the Perch Patrol Guide Service this winter. Sorry I missed you. Thanks for booking again this coming summer. Here is a picture I found of one of the fish Pete and Ken released. (Memo to myself, take more pictures in 2014!) Thanks again, see you soon.

Pete Harsh / MR.TILLER


----------



## Keystone (Mar 23, 2014)

We will be back fishing with you again this Summer Pete! And yes,we did catch a few Perch with the Perch Patrol! :mrgreen: Zippy and Company really know how to find the Perch under the ice.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322928#p322928 said:


> lowe1648 » 19 Jul 2013, 09:12[/url]"]Keystone how did the pike taste? I was out there a few years ago and when you fillet up the pike the meat was a orange color and had a horrible taste I was told by my parents that love eating pike. I was told it's from the fresh water shrimp but walleyes and perch had their regular color and taste.




Northerns taste great. They turn white as soon as they hit the boiling water (I poach them) and there is no difference in taste.


----------

